# Daughter-in-law diabetic



## Bedford 1

My daughter-in-law 7months pregnant diagnosed with Gestational diabetes today. Any information or advice 
that can be given would be much appreciated.


----------



## Inka

Is she on any medication for it @Bedford 1 ? My tips would be to ask to speak to a dietician, and to not be afraid of insulin, if it’s needed.


----------



## Windy

There's some information here on gestational information, if you haven't found it already @Bedford 1


----------



## Bedford 1

Thanks for the advice and information very much appreciated.


----------



## sweetna786

I am also 7 months pregnant and been diagnosed just yesterday. I’m feeling very sad about it to be honest. I have healthy diet and I’m very active so don’t know how this developed. She should get an appointment with the dieticians. Also there will be more scans and appointments to monitor closely.


----------



## Bedford 1

She has given birth to a healthy baby girl. It was a caesarean done as a emergency. She is ok at the moment, though having regular blood tests still. No family history of diabetes so also no indication that this would develop.


----------



## Bloden

That’s great news @Bedford 1.


----------



## sweetna786

Bedford 1 said:


> She has given birth to a healthy baby girl. It was a caesarean done as a emergency. She is ok at the moment, though having regular blood tests still. No family history of diabetes so also no indication that this would develop.


That’s good to hear. Congratulations. Has her diabetes gone now?


----------



## Bedford 1

It’s under control. Does not require medication at the moment. Just regular blood tests.


----------



## sweetna786

Bedford 1 said:


> It’s under control. Does not require medication at the moment. Just regular blood tests.


Ok. That’s good. Thanks xx


----------



## trophywench

Anyone with gestational diabetes which disappears post pregnancy, will continue to be monitored once a year by being invited to take an HbA1c blood test since the fact you've had it during preg means your body has that tendency towards not being able to deal with carbohydrate so easily.    It also means you'd be more than likely to have it again in any other pregnancies.

Never what anyone expects whether it's gestational or bog standard diabetes.  We just have that wonky gene that doesn't behave like it said on the box.  You do get much closer care than normal pregnancies so more opportunity to ask questions and get the birth plan sorted sooner rather than later so everyone knows and no more bolts out of the blue!


----------



## sweetna786

trophywench said:


> Anyone with gestational diabetes which disappears post pregnancy, will continue to be monitored once a year by being invited to take an HbA1c blood test since the fact you've had it during preg means your body has that tendency towards not being able to deal with carbohydrate so easily.    It also means you'd be more than likely to have it again in any other pregnancies.
> 
> Never what anyone expects whether it's gestational or bog standard diabetes.  We just have that wonky gene that doesn't behave like it said on the box.  You do get much closer care than normal pregnancies so more opportunity to ask questions and get the birth plan sorted sooner rather than later so everyone knows and no more bolts out of the blue!


Yes that’s very true. I have an extra 2 scans due to this and they said that I would be more prone to get diabetes in the future which is not something you want to hear but I guess with controlled diet it can be ok. I thought depression and anxiety could cause this too


----------



## trophywench

Er, I've never before heard anyone suggest that cause of diabetes.


----------



## sweetna786

trophywench said:


> Er, I've never before heard anyone suggest that cause of diabetes.


Ok. I did Google it lol shouldn’t really check stuff on the net


----------



## rayray119

sweetna786 said:


> I am also 7 months pregnant and been diagnosed just yesterday. I’m feeling very sad about it to be honest. I have healthy diet and I’m very active so don’t know how this developed. She should get an appointment with the dieticians. Also there will be more scans and appointments to monitor closely.


Don't blame yourself what i understand looking into it.  athough thair are incressed risks(they simipply juts that) anyone one can get it.  Hope you're doing okay.


----------



## sweetna786

rayray119 said:


> Don't blame yourself what i understand looking into it.  athough thair are incressed risks(they simipply juts that) anyone one can get it.  Hope you're doing okay.


thank you. I will try not to. Hopefully everything should be ok.


----------

